
How to eat less meat? – For better health and a better world - jeena
https://jeena.net/how-to-eat-less-meat
======
tamaatar
I am from India living in a country where meat is eaten three times a day by
almost everyone. Not even fish. Red meat.

I was brought up vegetarian. If fact in many parts of India, vegetarian is
still a way of life. I started eating meating when I went to college. When I
first moved here , I actually bought into the whole protein and cavemen thing.
Avoided red meat but still ate of a lot of poultry. And it is probably true
that you need meat for muscle building. Can be done using vegetarian food but
its hard.

However, a few things happened. I got sick. Not any disease really but I
started getting severe panic attacks for which I could not get any help from
the doctors. I did not want to take hard addictive pills.

This forced my to take a hard look at my lifestyle. I started making changes
to find out what works. Cut caffeine. Stopped smoking. Almost stopped
drinking. Ate 3 times on time. All this worked but not much. Finally I decided
to stop eating meat. I stopped red meat, poultry, fish, eggs etc. These are
the things I noticed. 1) I stopped getting any cravings for smoke

2) Panic attacks and dizziness gradually stopped. Took some time but it did

3). No chest pain due to gas anymore.

4) I slept better. I mean I had not had deep sleep in a long time before that

5) I felt better generally. Felt happier I guess.

6) I like looking at all the vegetables and fruits. At this point, I don't
even go near the meat aisle.

